

Show HN: Retrieve your Twitpics using PHP and Gearman - KrijgDeMeuk
http://www.github.com/Meuk/Twitpic-Fetcher

======
streety
Usually when attempting to take a backup or download multiple pages from a
site I add pauses between requests in an attempt to limit the burden I place
on the servers I'm fetching from. I'm sure twitpic will have no trouble
handling this rate of requests but I would council against pursuing speed with
too much zeal.

------
KrijgDeMeuk
An article / howto will be published later on <http://www.meukinc.nl>

